# Quick last minute reminder: Life In The Undergrowth.



## Jackson

Sir David Attenborough returns to BBC One screens this Wednesday with a new series revealing the miniature universe of invertebrates. Life in the Undergrowth is broadcast at 2100 GMT.


----------



## Ian

yay, a definate  

Cheers jackson


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

i was just about to post the exact same thread  

i love his progs     

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sn/tvradio/programmes...theundergrowth/


----------



## Ian

wehey! That was fab! I so badly want a spring tail and a velvet worm now, lol. And, how cute did that snail look when it was eating  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jackson

Yeah i'm leaning towards the idea of a scorp. Looked amazing during the mating, any idea on the species?

Was a brilliant programme. Can't wait till next weeks! Any idea when mantids will be shown?


----------



## Samzo

Yeah amazing!Can't wait to see next show. I pretty sure that scorpion was Hadrurus arizonensis very painfull if stung.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

those slugs mating with their gigantic fluorescent blue arm things :wink: wow, that that was so cool. it looked like a flower. all the life on Earth is so amazing!


----------



## Jwonni

my mam said she would record it for me although she hasn't mentioned it yet i imagine she will have usually very reliable


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

for anyone that missed it you could check this link uknova.com/signup.php it only has stuff on that has been on UK TV ( nothing that will get anybody in trouble :wink: ).

they only take sign ups every so often though, so you'd have to keep visiting back fo ra time when they've cleared some unused user accounts out, they do that often enough


----------



## Executor of Fruit Flies

Do you have a torrent link for that, Johnald? I only get a "not open for public use" message for the sign up screen. That would be great, since I've been waiting for this series for a while. Finally, an Attenborough documentary focused in inverts  .


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

yeah that's the thing, you have to wait until they clear out old users that havent come back for a long time. they do a clearout about once every few weeks but is worth the wait if you manage to become a member. i just added that signup page as my homepage and one day a signup form appeared.

of course alternatively you could search for the documentary elsewhere on the net...


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

just a reminder, it's on again in half an hour ( 9pm )


----------



## Samzo

Yeah can't wait


----------



## Jackson

Fingers crossed there will be some mantids in this one.

Time to crack open a Guiness and a bag of walkers 8)


----------



## Lan

just out of curiosity what are _walkers_? i'm from the US, so please enlighten me. :lol:


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

Walkers are a brand of crisps ( potato chips? ), super high quality and tasty


----------



## Jackson

Walkers are the English brand name for Lays chips.

That episode was amazing. Favourite parts:

-Pea Shooter and the Hoverfly

- Those 17year old beetles that were attracted to Attenboroughs click.

- The Spider with the "Ball and Chain" to catch his prey.

As always, an Amazing program.

Any ideas when there will be mantises? Maybe if they have an episode on Hunting Insects.


----------



## Samzo

Well seeing as they they are going through the evolution chain I guess mantis will be soon seeing as they can fly etc. Maybe next few episodes. Those beetles were weird, 17 years undergroud then 2 weeks outside lol


----------



## Jwonni

well we know mantids wont be on the next one as that is going to be all about silk using creatures


----------



## ibanez_freak

Oh no, I missed it again. just completely forgot about it. Well, I'll make sure I see it next week. I missed it 2 weeks in a row now.

Cheers, Cameron.

(oh fishsticks!)


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

> well we know mantids wont be on the next one as that is going to be all about silk using creatures


what is it that mantids use when the nymphs are abseiling down from the ootheca?


----------



## Samzo

absailing?  All it is, is their old skins because they shed straight away


----------



## Chris Dickie

were the 17 year old "beetles" not katydids?


----------



## infinity

haven't seen it yet (recorded it and watching later)

but to me... 17 years sounds like the lifecycle of the cicada... my ex gf went there about a year ago and went right in the middle of it...


----------



## Chris Dickie

> haven't seen it yet (recorded it and watching later)but to me... 17 years sounds like the lifecycle of the cicada... my ex gf went there about a year ago and went right in the middle of it...


I think it may have been cicadas, got me thinking now, cant remember! :?


----------



## Samzo

> were the 17 year old "beetles" not katydids?


lol katydids?? No chance


----------



## Chris Dickie

> were the 17 year old "beetles" not katydids?
> 
> 
> 
> lol katydids?? No chance
Click to expand...

  

Well they weren't beetles either!

katydids are nearer than beetles, dont know why but I say they are so thats good enough for me


----------



## Samzo

Katydids are like pretty grasshopers really. They were beetles but it's final form had large wings.


----------



## Ian

yeah, they were beetles, thats what he said anyway.

Man, I want one of thier grubs, would be like having a cat!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

do ya mean the super massive beetles grub?

i liked the way the cicadas followed the click sound, could rig em up to fetch things for ya, just follow the click...

and that spider with it's sling thing was amazing!


----------



## Ian

yeah, the grubs of those beetles (although not found yet) theyd be huge! Need some kind of leash for them :lol: 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Chris Dickie

I think people are talking about two different things

the 17 year cycle thing Jackson first mentioned were the cicadas, the ones that followed his clicking

other people seem to now be talking about the Titan(was that its name) beetle which the grub hadn't been discovered, I'm confused :?

would be cool to keep a titan? beetle but you'd spend prob a decade+ raising a grub to get the beetle for a year, pretty pointless imo, similar to many other large beetles which is prob why not that many people culture them


----------



## ellroy

I missed this weeks one but the whole series is being released on DVD this month so it will be top of my Christmas list!

Excellent series!

Alan


----------



## Ian

sure is Alan, I'm thinking about getting the book, saw it in waterstones, and had a quick look at it. Some great photos in there!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy

I was gonna go down to Manchester for David Attenborough signing his book the other day but it was my wifes brithday.....it was a tough choice.....!


----------



## Ian

Frank you legend...

Titanus for sale anyone? Anyone......?

Well, that was a great series! Getting the DVD for sure!!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

oh flippin' flipper! i missed this one. gonna have to go scavenge for it...


----------



## Ian

Fear not! The whole series is repeated next week


----------



## Chris Dickie

titanus was big, but that was it, wouldn't be something I'd be desperate to keep, much prefer the harlequin (sp?) beetle that was on, did you see titanus's mandibles, bloody heck, chomp off your finger in one bite


----------



## Jwonni

all bneing repeated next week does that mean the series is over?


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

anyone know exactly what times/days/channels they're repeated on?

thanks


----------



## Samzo

Likely repeated on wed at 9.. but I dunno. Shame they didnt do anything about mantis


----------



## Chris Dickie

If you want to read something recent on mantids national geo magazine has an article in it (Jan Issue), not sure if its any good yet, just flicked through as only got it in the post this morning


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

> If you want to read something recent on mantids national geo magazine has an article in it (Jan Issue), not sure if its any good yet, just flicked through as only got it in the post this morning


^ the photo of the mantis disguised as lichen is amazing ^


----------



## Chris Dickie

it is indeed, wish they were available in captivity


----------

